# New to snowboarding.



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Hello there

Prepare for a new addiction


----------



## Hodgepodge (Dec 9, 2010)

Milo303 said:


> Hello there
> 
> Prepare for a new addiction


a huuuge addiction

welcome Alex!


----------

